# French Navy's Super Étendard jets make last carrier launches before retirement



## CougarKing (18 Mar 2016)

The torch passed to the French Navy's Rafale Ms?

Foxtrot Alpha



> *Super Étendard Attack Jets Make Their Last Carrier Catapult Launches Ever *
> Tyler Rogoway
> Today 9:44am
> Filed to: Super Étendard
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Mar 2016)

I love the videos on YouTube with these guys flying on the deck, balls to the wall.


----------



## Kilo_302 (18 Mar 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I love the videos on YouTube with these guys flying on the deck, balls to the wall.



I would imagine French fighter pilots make up a quarter of GoPro's annual sales. Conservatively.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Mar 2016)

I love the little touch: The catapult officer signalling the shoot with a sword instead of the little flags.

Bien joué, les gars. Vous les avez eus!

Bonne retraite, SEM.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Mar 2016)

Just curious about the splash in the water when the aircraft is launched from the carrier.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2016)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Just curious about the splash in the water when the aircraft is launched from the carrier.



 [

My experience from Bosnia: a 500 lb bomb.   >


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Mar 2016)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Just curious about the splash in the water when the aircraft is launched from the carrier.



I believe it is the steam catapult fitting that the nose wheel is hooked onto.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Mar 2016)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Just curious about the splash in the water when the aircraft is launched from the carrier.



It's a sling. You see the handlers install it when the SEM gets readied for launch.

The SEM did not have a hook on the front wheel that is inserted into the catapult's "rabbit". Instead, there are two hooks under the wings near the body on both sides. A sling is attached to one hook, looped around the "rabbit" and back to the other side's hook. The SEM is then catapulted as if it was in a slingshot, and the sling just drops in the water. They are expandables. 

We had the same system on the Bonnie for the Banshees and the Trackers.


----------



## Stoker (19 Mar 2016)

Here is a video, pretty cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQ-Iv9Js-1I


----------

